# Need fun witches spells for spellbook decor....



## ambert77 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I am making a fake witches spellbook for my Halloween Party Decor. Do any of you have some fun/funny spells I can add to my book?

Thanks
Amber


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Real of false? On Yahoo just type in witch spells and you'll come up with zillions of spells.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hey ambert I made a spell book a few years ago and had someone come up with a spell for me... If you want you can see a few pics of it in my photobucket... Hope it helps!


----------

